# 6 x 138ah 12v Valence Batteries U27-12XP



## voidparis (Nov 13, 2016)

*6 x 138ah 12v LiFeMgPO4 Valence Batteries U27-12XP 720 USD Cheap or expensive?*

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/262740921195?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

LiFeMgPo4

720 USD

I am based in Paris, France and have a camping car for which I need auxiliary batteries and later plan to add electric motor if can find out how to do it.

Is it a good deal or is it too expensive?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 6 x 138ah 12v LiFeMgPO4 Valence Batteries U27-12XP 720 USD Cheap or expensive?*



voidparis said:


> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/262740921195?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> LiFeMgPo4
> 
> ...


Hi void,

That's $.43/Wh. Somewhat high; not terrible IMO. Maybe $.30/Wh for new brand name cells I'd consider good price. Although these come with BMS, nice package and can use std lead-acid chargers. Nearly a turn-key solution is worth extra to some folks.

Regards,

major


----------

